# Feelings and bonds



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Im feeling very lost. I always cared about others. But because of a certain thought, ive started losing meaning to the attachments i have with people, including family. It started with me wondering what value love has. And when i found non in an objective sense, it all has started to disentegrate. I feel an empathy to others still and dont want someone else to suffer but attachments themselves are starting to make less and less sense to me. Why do i need other people to have a good life? I was once deeply in love with somebody. I know the feeling and that they seemed more important than anything, than myself even at the time. But now i am stuck here wondering why i need love or relationships even with family. I also just have no conceptual meaning to work off of for why life even matters at all. Sometimes, i truely wish nothing existed because nothingness is the only thing that seems logical. Why is there something? How can the big bang just happen? Wheres that leave life? I hate this.


----------



## Nathan1 (May 11, 2020)

I get that. I just want to evaporate into nonexistence, but something somewhere (God?) had to go and THINK this into existence...was it me? I don't even know if I'm communicating with "others" on this "forum".


----------



## Respekta (Feb 14, 2019)

It´s caused by DP/DR. Did you always "think" that way? I highly doubt it. I know how it feels but I also know that I didn´t think and feel like that before DP/DR so its 100% caused by DP/DR. These thoughts can be convincing but as soon as your DP/DR drops you will "re-think" about those topics


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Nathan1 said:


> something somewhere (God?) had to go and THINK this into existence...was it me?


Why? Why did anything have to *think* anything? Just because the world has intelligence within it doesn't mean it had to start from intelligence.


----------

